# linseed oil or linseed meal?



## jennie1000 (8 November 2011)

I currently feed linseed oil at the rate of 30ml per day. The main reason being for a shiny coat and healthy skin. Would linseed meal be any better? What is the difference between the two products and what effects/benefits they give?


----------



## ThePony (8 November 2011)

Linseed meal is better because the processing that the linseed undergoes to make the oil destroys some of the nutritional content of the linseed.


----------



## jennie1000 (8 November 2011)

So I would get more benifits by feeding the meal. Does anyone know how much i would feed to a 565kg cob? suppliers? and costs? The oild is about 12 for 2 litres and lasts me ages.


----------



## ThePony (8 November 2011)

I get our meal from charnwood - our local feed supplier stocks it. A 20kg sack costs £21 and lasts me forever! Our two girls (16hh cbxtb in light work and 15.3hh ISH in medium work) have 150g each.


----------



## Spyda (8 November 2011)

jennie1000 said:



			So I would get more benifits by feeding the meal. Does anyone know how much i would feed to a 565kg cob? suppliers? and costs? The oild is about 12 for 2 litres and lasts me ages.
		
Click to expand...

I used the meal: superb IMO. I feed 300g per day to my 620kg mare with join problems but people feed more or less - depending upon what they wish to achieve (i.e. weight gain, joint supplement or simply for coat shine.)

Suppliers:

http://www.gravenhorse.co.uk/Linseed_Meal.htm

and

http://www.charnwood-milling.co.uk/mail-order/Horse_Food.html#a55


----------



## thatsmygirl (8 November 2011)

150g each, what's that in mug size ? Just to be differcult 
I feed I mug full off meal a day to each horse


----------



## superted1989 (8 November 2011)

My HW traditional cob has the meal, 150g per day.  I use it for skin and coat.

ETA- 150g is a Bailey's half mug measure!


----------



## Polotash (8 November 2011)

Have any of you ever had a heating effect from it? I'd quite like to put my two oldies on it but they are both nice and forward and rather spooky already so I don't want them getting extra silly!


----------



## jennie1000 (8 November 2011)

hhhhmmmm so the 150g per horse would work out to give me the same benifits as the 30ml oil?


----------



## ThePony (8 November 2011)

jennie1000 said:



			hhhhmmmm so the 150g per horse would work out to give me the same benifits as the 30ml oil?
		
Click to expand...

I'm not sure tbh!  We add it a bit for the cals and because it is good for skin and joints, and because it contains vit e which is lacking in winter grazing and hay. 

There is no way I would want them on anything heating (esp with one of them being a proper knobber atm!), but def no silly energy on this.


----------



## jennie1000 (8 November 2011)

Ditto to the heating question. I havnt noticed any change of behaviour in my mare since introducing the oil but her coat is fab. Her skin on her legs is awful though. We constantly battle mud fever and mites. The oil is such a pain to store though hence the idea of changing to meal. It goes off/rancid so quick in summer and in winter the pump dispenser freezes!


----------



## Polotash (8 November 2011)

Thanks, that's good to know. Think I'll pick some up next time im in the feed store, my oldies are 21 and 16 so some extra calories and joint lubrication wouldn't go amiss in the winter :0)


----------

